# For her 18th Birthday. Help me.



## jrelcess26 (Jan 3, 2012)

Can someone edit this set of pictures for me. Layout these pictures (any picture of her) and customize it for her upcoming birthday on January 9,2012. The edited picture will be used on tarpaulin. Her name is Princess Lee C. Bagtas. Please help me to fulfill her birthday wish.

Any design will be appreciated.

This is the link for the pictures. Can't upload picture here for the meantime. I don't know why.

Please help me. Thanks!!!

ImageShack Album - 12 images


----------



## iresq (Jan 3, 2012)

Tried to embed photos.  Not familiar with ImageShack.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 3, 2012)

You really need to provide higher-resolution files; at 30-60Kb in size, these are really too small to do much with.  Do you have the original camera files available if someone was willing to take this on?


----------

